

Ancient Whale Skull Helps Place Humanity's First Steps - tokenadult
http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution/17-million-year-old-whale-skull-helps-place-humanitys-first-steps-150317.htm

======
whoopdedo
What is the point of spamming pictures of humpback whales on an article that
has not a single thing to do with that species?

Otherwise, nice story.

